# R.O.A.M. + BONUS



## bud0504 (Apr 9, 2004)

:!: Rivers, Oceans, and Mountains are having a guide school of a life time. "The one the natives actually attend." If you are seeking expedition style guide school, you have found it. R.O.A.M. is based out of the Canadian Rockies on some of the most difficult whitewater in the world. But that is not all, you also get Sea Kayaking. It is month long course, but can be split into two different sections. 

And the bonus is an 80hr WFR.

E-mail [email protected]

http://www.iroamtheworld.com/


----------

